# Chainsaw Safety



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Anybody notice that this guy is not wearing eye or hearing protection. He should probably also have gloves on.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe he thinks its a riding chainsaw. Laughing!!!!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks George ...just sent that off to my buddy who cuts 6 cord of firewood a year for his heat. He'll get a kick outa this ......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never had an itch that bad.









 







.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL....Puts a whole new meaning to "crotch rocket".......


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

"Hey honey..guess what I saw today!"


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

He must have gone to the "Lorena Bobbit School of Logging," as his form is perfect! :laughing:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a candidate for a Darwin Award


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Quit it! 

There is no splitting hairs when it comes to safety


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

A quick question for those that look at this thread. How many of you have taken formal chainsaw safety and productivety training?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Art Smith said:


> A quick question for those that look at this thread. How many of you have taken formal chainsaw safety and productivety training?


What is that and why/where would I take it?

G


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey GeorgeC,
I've been an Arborist for 35 years and have operated chainsaws almost daily. I also work as a Qualified Chainsaw Safety Instructor for an International Training Company. I have been a member of the ANSI Z133 Committee for the past 14 years, helping to produce safety standards based on accident data. If you operate a chainsaw at all, it is advisable to seek out training in it's safe use. As with any tool. Chainsaws account for about 40,000 injuries or deaths per yer in the US alone. The Medical costs average $350,000,000.00 per year with an additional $125,000,000.00 in workers comp costs. The average injury takes 115 stitches to close and costs the recipient about $15,000 in initial medical fees. Training makes a huge difference. Training from your local commercial chainsaw retailer would be a start. The added bonus to training is increased productivety. Understanding how the tool was engineered to work as efficiently as possible.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cleansing the gene pool!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

This picture is evidence that good ol fashion common sense isn't so common after all.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate to say this but, you can't make every power tool idiot proof. I can see it now, federal requirement of an aptitude test and a seven day waiting period for anything sharp or pointy.........


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep...As soon as you make something idiot proof, they build a better idiot:yes:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The news is just in: stats show that 50% of kids poisoned by prescription medicines in British Columbia last year got into "child-proof" pill bottles!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

yes clearly chainsaws need to be banned...especially those assault chainsaws!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

preacherman said:


> This picture is evidence that good ol fashion common sense isn't so common after all.


I would suspect that the picture in discussion was staged.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Last July, I inherited a chainsaw. Green. Poulin? Very nice home-made box, oil, tools, etc = well maintained. Have not opened the box since I got it home. No plans until I find somebody to teach me the basics, maintenance/sharpening/cutting, including the important safety clothing to wear.

Down my street at the Diamond Willow shop, I know those guys run power saws as big as 36" bars (shop winter firewood). If spring ever comes, I'll start there.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Try youtube chain saw safety. 

Never allow chain/blade to come in contact with the dirt/ground, will dull it at once. I PROMISE. 

Never allow the round tip to touch anything, instant KICK BACK.

Never walk with saw running, without the chain brake set. 

Just some of the tips.

I wish you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Robson Valley said:


> Last July, I inherited a chainsaw. Green. Poulin? Very nice home-made box, oil, tools, etc = well maintained. Have not opened the box since I got it home. No plans until I find somebody to teach me the basics, maintenance/sharpening/cutting, including the important safety clothing to wear.
> 
> Down my street at the Diamond Willow shop, I know those guys run power saws as big as 36" bars (shop winter firewood). If spring ever comes, I'll start there.


Do not let that saw sit too long without starting it. Those things get harder and harder to start as they sit.

George


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can hardly use a chainsaw. I'm pretty scared of em. When I was 13, my dad and I were cutting firewood about a mile from the house. We had a tree back up onto the saw, causing it to jam. I was pushing against the tree, while he revved up the motor. When it came free it hit something, bounced out of the tree and into my leg. It cut right above the knee about an inch, all the way to the bone. I never even felt it, till they put painkiller shots into my leg at the hospital. The doc quit counting after 100 or so stitches, but there was like 6 or 7 layers of stitches, about eight inches long across my thigh there. Six months of wearing a cast and I was back to walking. So, I avoid chainsaws as much as I can. And I have a very healthy respect for safety practices and equipment.


----------

